

Adding Data to a Database Table in ASP.NET - v4dbtutorials
http://v4.dbtutorials.com/asp-net/adding-data-to-a-database-table-in-asp-net/
In this tutorial we will cover adding data to a pre-existing database table.
======
rbanffy
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=v4dbtutorials>

Seems to be another bot.

